# installing intake, quick question



## S2kracka (Mar 13, 2006)

I am installing the K&N intake system on a '04 GTO and I have one quick question. There are 5 clips that need to be removed from the radiator cover. To remove those clips do I just pry out the center-pin with 2 flat-blade screwdrivers? Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

yes thats it. i used a butter kinfe. more give than a flat head


----------



## S2kracka (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks for your help, outside I go!


----------



## S2kracka (Mar 13, 2006)

Well, got the K&N intake installed on my Dad's car and he is loving it. It has a great tone and he says the power gain was noticable the first time he got on it. The instructions were a little vauge but fairly easy to follow while looking at them with the car right in front of you. The fitment is great, another quality product from K&N.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

congrad and enjoy. you or your dad


----------

